# BRONZE BODIES + WHITE SAND [BAY OF PLENTY REGION] NEW ZEALAND



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 25 DECEMBER 2010*


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those houses... are really very nice, SYDNEY  actually the all area is very nice


----------



## Taller Better

Guys, this is Sydney's thread. Please respect that and do not turn this photo thread into an argument.


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Those houses... are really very nice, SYDNEY  actually the all area is very nice


Thanks CG, I am very happy to read that you like them :cheers:




Taller said:


> Guys, this is Sydney's thread. Please respect that and do not turn this photo thread into an argument.


Thanks TB, now I can get back to what is really important to me :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

A job well done, thanks TB  

Fantastic photo:


----------



## groentje

A little bit to much a suburbia paradise to me, but what a setting. So thank you very much for sharing, SYDNEY.


----------



## Guest

groentje said:


> A little bit to much a suburbia paradise to me, but what a setting. So thank you very much for sharing, SYDNEY.


No worries mate, you are most welcome. The latest batch of pics were from the suburbs but my up and coming batch will be in the CBD  I am also not that keen on suburbia but I like to show what is on offer, there are those who peruse these threads who love the suburbs. As they say, stay tuned, it will hopefully get better  Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | PAPAMOA | 25 DECEMBER 2010*


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


"MOUNT MAUNGANUI" TAURANGA "NEW ZEALAND, PAPAMOA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


"MOUNT MAUNGANUI" TAURANGA "NEW ZEALAND, PAPAMOA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


"MOUNT MAUNGANUI" TAURANGA "NEW ZEALAND, PAPAMOA, MCDONALD'S by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

and on the 7th day, god created New Zealand hahaha

incredible scenery, do you guys get beach weather all year long???


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> and on the 7th day, god created New Zealand hahaha
> 
> incredible scenery, do you guys get beach weather all year long???


:lol: He was supposed to be resting  It depends on how you define beach weather - swimmers and surfers seem to have beach access no matter what the weather is but if you plan on lying in the sun all year long then you are in for a big surprise  Our winter months on the North Island are relatively mild but it rains a lot - winters on the South Island are quite cold and it also rains / snows a lot. Therefore it is safe to assume that you have more beach days on the North Island 

Thanks for the comment hun :hug:


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 26 DECEMBER 2010*


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 26 DECEMBER 2010*


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

An amazing collection which showcases the lifestyle of the area  Well done :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> An amazing collection which showcases the lifestyle of the area  Well done :cheers:


And what an amazing lifestyle it is :colgate: Thanks :kiss:


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 26 DECEMBER 2010*


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 26 DECEMBER 2010*


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

:applause: Briliant


----------



## Andre_idol

:uh: Holy freaking heaven!! :drool:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> :applause: Briliant


Thank you kind sir :colgate:




Andre_idol said:


> :uh: Holy freaking heaven!! :drool:


It is an expensive Paradise - property is less affordable than Auckland  Bugger ! I have waited too long to buy a piece of heaven


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 26 DECEMBER 2010*


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*TAURANGA | 26 DECEMBER 2010*



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*TAURANGA | 26 DECEMBER 2010*


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*TAURANGA | 26 DECEMBER 2010*


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Gorgeous and very nice photos once again SYDNEY from Tauranga


----------



## Tyrone

It's a huge quantity of photos , very nice place, so charming ... in this moment it must be great to be there :banana:

Is it too hot in summer?


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Gorgeous and very nice photos once again SYDNEY from Tauranga


I am happy to read that you like them - thanks CG :colgate:



Tyrone said:


> It's a huge quantity of photos , very nice place, so charming ... in this moment it must be great to be there :banana:
> 
> Is it too hot in summer?


It is great mate, the last couple of days have been extremely hot with very high humidity but it feels a little cooler today here in Auckland. Tauranga | Mount Maunganui offers a fantastic lifestyle and has good weather all year round 

Thanks for the comment mate, it is much appreciated :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*TAURANGA | 26 DECEMBER 2010*


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*TAURANGA | 26 DECEMBER 2010*


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

so do you actually drive to all those places once a week to take photos?


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> so do you actually drive to all those places once a week to take photos?


No, I wish that we could travel that much. Most of the time we fly in, stay for approx. 4 days and fly out but due to the fact that Tauranga is so close we drive - the scenery is spectacular so we don't mind at all


----------



## Guest

*TAURANGA | 26 DECEMBER 2010*


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

A city on the verge of bigger and better things to come :cheers: It will be a pleasure watching this little piece of paradise grow and grow and grow


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> A city on the verge of bigger and better things to come :cheers: It will be a pleasure watching this little piece of paradise grow and grow and grow


And that is no lie :colgate: :kiss:


----------



## Guest

*TAURANGA | 26 DECEMBER 2010*


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

Really very nice! I like the architecture and the street furniture


----------



## Guest

charpentier said:


> Really very nice! I like the architecture and the street furniture


Thanks, Mount Maunganui is very high on my list of places to live, the lifestyle is second to none :cheers: Thanks again for your great comments and have a great weekend :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol

So fantastic that is unfair :lol:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> So fantastic that is unfair :lol:


What is unfair is that you have so much history - we would love to have so much heritage  Thanks for the comment mate and enjoy the weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*TAURANGA | 26 DECEMBER 2010*


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*TAURANGA | 26 DECEMBER 2010*


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 27 DECEMBER 2010*



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Diego_GDL.

It looks like a great place to live, study or just rest! And that mountain looks impressive!mg:


----------



## charpentier

Very cool!







And the bridge seems as flexible as a snake.


----------



## christos-greece

Great new photos from Tauranga, SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

Diego_GDL. said:


> It looks like a great place to live, study or just rest! And that mountain looks impressive!mg:


It sure is, if we could earn Auckland money in Tauranga we will move tomorrow :colgate: Thanks for the comment mate and have a great day :cheers:




charpentier said:


> Very cool! And the bridge seems as flexible as a snake.


Aaaah it is great, especially when you drive over it :colgate: Thanks for all of your great comments :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> Great new photos from Tauranga, SYDNEY


Cheers CG, I shall be looking at your updates soon


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Weclome SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Weclome SYDNEY


:hug:


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 27 DECEMBER 2010*


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*TAURANGA | 27 DECEMBER 2010*


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*KARANGAHAKE GORGE | 27 DECEMBER 2010*



KARANGAHAKE GORGE 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


KARANGAHAKE GORGE 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


KARANGAHAKE GORGE 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


KARANGAHAKE GORGE 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WAIKATO REGION 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

*THE END*​


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 13 AUGUST 2011*


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine

Great updates.....:cheers:


----------



## Guest

Linguine said:


> Great updates.....:cheers:


Thanks :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 13 AUGUST 2011*


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 13 AUGUST 2011*


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## woody

Sydney, what a great looking area, thanks for all your superb photo`s.


----------



## Enzo

That's what a call a showcase, Awesome!
Congrats, Sydney!


----------



## Andre_idol

Those apartments :drool:

And those cargo ships hno: :bash: ...well at least that one that is causing a huge problem...


----------



## Expat

Paradise! It must be nice to live around such beauty.


----------



## skymantle

Stunning, I'm blown away. Everything about this place is breath-taking; the mountains, scenery, greenery, beaches, old architecture, new buildings, the people, even the signs on the shops are cool, and your photos are exemplary. Looks quite affluent and must be expensive to live there I imagine? What is the industry that sustains such wealth? 

Great photothread, well done. :cheers:


----------



## Guest

woody said:


> Sydney, what a great looking area, thanks for all your superb photo`s.


Thanks Woody, it is much appreciated :cheers:




Enzo said:


> That's what a call a showcase, Awesome!
> Congrats, Sydney!


Thank you very much, it is a huge pleasure to be surrounded by such beauty and then still get the opportunity to do what I love doing 




Andre_idol said:


> Those apartments :drool:
> 
> And those cargo ships hno: :bash: ...well at least that one that is causing a huge problem...


A huge headache for the city and I am hoping that the stranded ship remains intact until they get all the cargo off and drain all the oil. It will be disastrous for the tourism industry with summer and Christmas fast approaching if the ship breaks up  Cross fingers and toes  Thanks for the comment mate.




Expat said:


> Paradise! It must be nice to live around such beauty.


I usually go there to get away from the big city and I always never want to leave. Retirement in Mount Maunganui sounds like an idea  Thanks for the comment.




skymantle said:


> Stunning, I'm blown away. Everything about this place is breath-taking; the mountains, scenery, greenery, beaches, old architecture, new buildings, the people, even the signs on the shops are cool, and your photos are exemplary. Looks quite affluent and must be expensive to live there I imagine? What is the industry that sustains such wealth?
> 
> Great photothread, well done. :cheers:


Cheers mate, thanks for the kind words. It is pretty expensive to live along the coast but if you look hard enough you are able to find a good deal. I think that the main Industry is the Port and Dairy but this could be changing as the city is one of the fastest growing in NZ.


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 13 AUGUST 2011*


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS

This place looks so clean and the air so fresh!


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> 13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Lol. How the hell did you manage to find sheep on the Mount?

Something about the look in that ones eye, like its been caught about to do something well dodgy.

Strange to see the beach making the international news at the moment, pity its for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Guest

ExcellentALWAYS said:


> This place looks so clean and the air so fresh!


It is very clean and fresh .... sounds like some laundry detergent ad  Thanks for all of your great comments :cheers:




Milan Luka said:


> Lol. How the hell did you manage to find sheep on the Mount?
> 
> Something about the look in that ones eye, like its been caught about to do something well dodgy.
> 
> Strange to see the beach making the international news at the moment, pity its for all the wrong reasons.


I was just at the right place at the right time. I love this photograph. That sheep looks very guilty and/or it is thinking that it has just discovered the best hiding place ever (peek-a-boo) :lol:

The news is very sad indeed - Mount Maunganui Beach seems to be unscathed (for now) but Papamoa Beach isn't so lucky. Things seem to be going from bad to worse but let's hope that the bad weather resides and gives the workers a chance to pump that ship dry


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 13 AUGUST 2011*


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

It was great to be back in the Bay of Plenty Region, one of our favourite areas in NZ. When we left Auckland it was one of the coldest days in living memory for the Tauranga area - a high of just 12 degrees. The countryside reflects the chill and most people decided to stay indoors. Needless to say that we had a great time and look forward to our next visit :cheers:


*ROAD-TRIP FROM AUCKLAND TO MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 15 JUNE 2012*


15 JUN 12  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 KARANGAHAKE GORGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 KARANGAHAKE GORGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 KARANGAHAKE GORGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 KARANGAHAKE GORGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 KARANGAHAKE GORGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*ARRIVING IN MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 15 JUNE 2012*


15 JUN 12 BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 TAURANGA | MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 TAURANGA | MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Taller Better

My, what a beautiful country!!


----------



## Guest

Taller said:


> My, what a beautiful country!!


Just as beautiful as Canada :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 15 JUNE 2012*


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos SYDNEY


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 15 JUNE 2012*


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Summer´s here (well...Spring said goodbye with a rainy day though) BUT starting tomorrow those beaches would come in handy! I guess I´ll have to use my own Portuguese beaches...they´re cool too 

Not weird saying the same in all your threads right? So, here it goes...awesome photos! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Summer´s here (well...Spring said goodbye with a rainy day though) BUT starting tomorrow those beaches would come in handy! I guess I´ll have to use my own Portuguese beaches...they´re cool too
> 
> Not weird saying the same in all your threads right? So, here it goes...awesome photos! :cheers:


Lucky bugger !!  Enjoy and think of us taking cover from the rain


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 15 JUNE 2012*


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 15 JUNE 2012*


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 15 JUNE 2012*


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine

beautiful and serene New Zealand...thanks for the fabulous photos.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Linguine said:


> beautiful and serene New Zealand...thanks for the fabulous photos.:cheers:


You are most welcome, thanks for the comment :hug:




christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice new photos :cheers:


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 15 JUNE 2012*


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 15 JUNE 2012*


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JUN 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

A shame about the weather but things only got better :hug:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> A shame about the weather but things only got better :hug:


Good weather to follow ....


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 16 JUNE 2012*


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie

Great bunch of pictures again! Why is New Zealand so far from Europe?....


----------



## Guest

Benonie said:


> Great bunch of pictures again! Why is New Zealand so far from Europe?....


Thanks :hug: Why is Europe so far from NZ


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 16 JUNE 2012*


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## madridhere

This should be more near from Europe to visit it often.


----------



## Guest

madridhere said:


> This should be more near from Europe to visit it often.


We need ultra-fast and cheap airlines :cheers: Thanks for the comment mate.


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 16 JUNE 2012*


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 16 JUNE 2012*


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 16 JUNE 2012*


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Oh man...beauty indeed fulfills the heart :drool:

I live 10/15m away of the beach, I´m not a very _beach-dude_ (and neither a bitch one :| ) but since I was a kid I would like to have a house in a place like this. Wouldn´t even mind if my balcony would be facing the opposite side of the beach like some above 

Thanks for the beauty


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Oh man...beauty indeed fulfills the heart :drool:
> 
> I live 10/15m away of the beach, I´m not a very _beach-dude_ (and neither a bitch one :| ) but since I was a kid I would like to have a house in a place like this. Wouldn´t even mind if my balcony would be facing the opposite side of the beach like some above
> 
> Thanks for the beauty


No doubt about it  We were offered an apartment in the building on the right-hand side of the photograph but the job never came through or else would be living there now  


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

You are most welcome and thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 16 JUNE 2012*


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 16 JUNE 2012*


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 16 JUNE 2012*


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Paradise !


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Paradise !


Definitely :colgate:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really awesome and very nice; well done once again SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Really awesome and very nice; well done once again SYDNEY


Thanks CG, you are always so kind :hug:


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI + TAURANGA | 16 JUNE 2012*


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*TAURANGA | 16 JUNE 2012*


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Great stuff :cheers:


----------



## raider12

WOW!!!


----------



## Linguine

amazing images...:cheers:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Great stuff :cheers:





raider12 said:


> WOW!!!





Linguine said:


> amazing images...:cheers:


Thank you :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*TAURANGA | 16 JUNE 2012*


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*TAURANGA | 16 JUNE 2012*


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

I've only just discovered this thread. NZ really does seem to be some version of paradise.

Great photographs.


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> I've only just discovered this thread. NZ really does seem to be some version of paradise.
> 
> Great photographs.


What took you so long  Welcome :hug: Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Guest

*TAURANGA | 16 JUNE 2012*


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 17 JUNE 2012*


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000

I'm impressed with the beauty of this city (Tauranga)...so cool.
how far is it from Auckland?


----------



## Guest

capricorn2000 said:


> I'm impressed with the beauty of this city (Tauranga)...so cool.
> how far is it from Auckland?


It is a two and a half hour drive from AKL but it is also possible to fly to TGA. The drive is well worth it, you get to see some spectacular scenery :cheers: Thanks for the comment :hug:


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 17 JUNE 2012*


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI DOLPHINS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI DOLPHINS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI DOLPHINS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI DOLPHINS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI DOLPHINS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI DOLPHINS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI DOLPHINS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI DOLPHINS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI DOLPHINS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI DOLPHINS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks CG, you are always so kind :hug:


Thanks, SYDNEY. As usually your photos from this part of New Zealand its really very nice as well


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Thanks, SYDNEY. As usually your photos from this part of New Zealand its really very nice as well


:hug:


----------



## Guest

*LEAVING TAURANGA | 17 JUNE 2012*


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI | TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI | TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI | TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TAURANGA, KAIMAI, BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TAURANGA, KAIMAI, BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TAURANGA, KAIMAI, BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TAURANGA, KAIMAI, BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TAURANGA, KAIMAI, BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TAURANGA, KAIMAI, BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TAURANGA, KAIMAI, BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Tauranga photos was really very nice, beautiful


----------



## Guest

Jaguar said:


> Cute people of a cute country! It's very easy to fall in love with New Zealand. And... I miss the summer... :lol: .


Yeah it is very easy to fall under it's spell  That makes two of us, I also miss Summer .... Spring is my worst, the weather is so moody :bash:


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 10 AUGUST 2013 | PART 2*


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 10 AUGUST 2013 | PART 3*


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 10 AUGUST 2013 | PART 4*


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates SYDNEY


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 10 AUGUST 2013 | PART 5*


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


10 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 10 AUGUST 2013 | PART 6*


11 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


11 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


11 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


11 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


11 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


11 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNGANUI | 10 AUGUST 2013 | PART 7*


11 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


11 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


11 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


11 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


11 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


11 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


11 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


11 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


11 AUG 2013 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

*THE END*​


----------

